# Good or bad?



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

The picture turned out kinda crapy when i resized it, but let me know what you all think.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wheels need to be bigger.


----------



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, lol. I'm sorry, I forgot to state that I just put the "hash" marks on the front fenders. I was in a hurry. So what do you all think about the hash marks?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i personally don't like them, but if thats what you like, go for it.


----------

